# Hillsboro,Ohio PB Golden



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Here he is, I'll email the OH rescue groups too.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15656831
Maddux 
*Golden Retriever*
*Large







Adult







Male







Dog *

   
*More About Maddux*
Maddox came into the pound as a stray. He is a very friendly dog who just wants to run and play. Please note, Maddox is in a high kill shelter and dogs only have to be held for 72 hours if space is needed. His adoption fee is only $32.00 If you are interested in seeing Maddox , please correspond through e-mail. Phone calls may not be returned in a timely manner. All e-mails will be answered the same day they are received. 

*My Contact Info*
Highland County Dog Pound

Hillsboro, OH
937-927-5383


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks!...I can send some emails this morning as well.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Good News! Just called the shelter and Maddux has been adopted, he will be going to his new home today !


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I got an email from GRRAND that they are picking him up today, so either way he's out of the shelter.


----------

